# Big Brew Day 2007 - Perth



## kook (5/3/07)

Now that I'm settled back in to Perth and have my brewery up and running i'm probably well due to host a brew day. The AHA Big Brew Day seems like a good opportunity for us to brew something different and participate in a world-wide event.

The recipes have not yet been announced, but I will post these with a poll closer to the time to choose which we shall brew on the day.

Details are pretty much the same as any other brew day. Bring along some beer to share, and a beer snack if you can too. BBQ lunch will be provided, along with a few beers on tap.

Dough-in will probably be at noon, though that will depend entirely on how lazy I am that morning  

I'll be placing this event on ratebeer.com too, as there are a few Perth ratebeer members who might be interested in attending.

If you'd like to come along, just post here and I'll send more details by PM closer to the time. I'm located in Victoria Park quite close to both trains and busses.


----------



## barfridge (5/3/07)

I just saw the announcement on ratebeer, and I'd love to attend. Pencil me in please.


----------



## mika (5/3/07)

Sign me up


----------



## Doogiechap (7/3/07)

I wish I wasn't stuck at work that day  .


----------



## randyrob (7/3/07)

Hey kook,

keep me posted, i'll prolly walk this time around don't want to loose another one of my boozer cruisers.

Rob.


----------



## Goat (9/3/07)

Count me in Kook !


----------



## big d (9/3/07)

Just checked my work roster and im on days off so at this stage i will be attending .

Cheers
Big D


----------



## deadly (9/3/07)

Should be good,pencil me in please


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/3/07)

I think my brother will be over from UK then, he is also an AG brewer and I'm sure he'd be keen, if there is room for two more.


----------



## PistolPatch (9/3/07)

Sounds excellent Kook. I reckon name tags would be handy. I had great difficulty even remembering my own name towards the end of Asher's - not even too sure when the end was :blink: 

Cheers
Pat

Great news bigD!


----------



## kook (9/3/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> I think my brother will be over from UK then, he is also an AG brewer and I'm sure he'd be keen, if there is room for two more.



No problem whatsoever, bring him along


----------



## Kai (17/3/07)

Recipes are up

IPA, belgian strong ale and doppelbock

They look better than last year's, except for the obsession with light caras in big beer.


----------



## wcbprez (17/3/07)

Kai said:


> Recipes are up
> 
> IPA, belgian strong ale and doppelbock
> 
> They look better than last year's, except for the obsession with light caras in big beer.



With those big Beers you may need some big chooks! I should be over my jetlag by then and could do a few Big Beer Butt Chooks on the barbie.


----------



## sinkas (17/3/07)

Ill Beer There


----------



## kook (17/3/07)

Kai said:


> Recipes are up
> 
> IPA, belgian strong ale and doppelbock
> 
> They look better than last year's, except for the obsession with light caras in big beer.



If I could work out how to add a poll to an existing thread I'd post one :blink: Not sure if it's possible though.

The only recipe that might prove a problem is the IPA. I'm not sure where to find Summit hops.


----------



## Kai (17/3/07)

I don't even know what Summit hops are like, although that recipe does the least for me of the three. It might be hard finding a replacement too, considering the alpha listed in the recipe is 19% :blink: Super pride maybe?


----------



## mika (18/3/07)

Belgian sounds interesting. Don't like IPA's much and the other didn't sound good either.
My 2c worth :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch (24/3/07)

My God! I wrote an essay here last night - now deleted :blink: 

In short, I was just wondering.

Isn't there anyone else here who is as excited as I am at the prospect of meeting bigD? I'm just finding it a little weird that no one has commented on this. Maybe everyone has sent him a PM instead???

Cheers
Pat (who is having huge trouble adjusting from the hopelessly frivoulous QLD threads!)


----------



## Ross (24/3/07)

kook said:


> The only recipe that might prove a problem is the IPA. I'm not sure where to find Summit hops.



Summit hops only available in flowers unfortuntely at this stage, so no way to bring them to Aus (legally)  

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (24/3/07)

Ross said:


> Summit hops only available in flowers unfortuntely at this stage, so no way to bring them to Aus (legally)
> 
> cheers Ross



I think they are available as pellets, Ross. :unsure: 

Northern Brewer seems to have them at least.

Though not sure about the green onion effect some brewers seem to report, here.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/3/07)

PistolPatch said:


> My God! I wrote an essay here last night - now deleted :blink:
> 
> In short, I was just wondering.
> 
> ...




I knew I should of replyed earlyer and copyed that one.... I'll get ya next time... lol

Was a good read Ha Ha Ha ....Just what we were saying the other day...


:beer:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (24/3/07)

Shall we try and keep it on topic?


----------



## Ross (24/3/07)

Stuster said:


> I think they are available as pellets, Ross. :unsure:
> 
> Northern Brewer seems to have them at least.
> 
> Though not sure about the green onion effect some brewers seem to report, here.



Thanks Stuster  - They wern't available when I first contacted NB, but that was before the last harvest & obviously thats changed now. As you say, reports on it don't seem that good either...

cheers Ross


----------



## deebee (24/3/07)

I will be there.


----------



## Screwtop (27/3/07)

Pat the AHB Post Crash Test Dummy


----------



## kook (27/3/07)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL! and for FFS, does no one here have the courage to start a new thread, a simple, 'Welcome to bigD.'



Not to sound funny Pat, but a lot of us have already said welcome back to Dave in person at West Coast Brewers.



I must apologise though Dave, I completely ignored you when I last saw you at Neville's as I didn't recognise you without a beard!


----------



## DJR (27/3/07)

Pat - i think Vlad was just talking about Summit hops by "keeping it on topic" ... :lol:


----------



## Goat (27/3/07)

Pat I think you have entirely missed the point that Vlad was making.

As Kook has stated, most of the WA brewers have had the pleasure of knowing BigD for several years. Indeed IIRC he was present at the very first AHB Perth gathering back in 2003. 

You will not find a more friendly, helpful and generally nice bloke than Vlad - and to this end, I believe you have the wrong end of the stick entirely.

I don't want ot put words in Vlads mouth, but I have to admit that I find some of the posts (on a lot of threads, not this one) a little tiresome. I love the comeraderie, assistance and generosity that we all enjoy on AHB and 'outside' the forum, but when I'm looking for brewing information on this forum, having to read through some of the posts that stray from topic is time consuming and frankly, boring.

I have no objection to the forum used in this manner, but I'd prefer to stick loosley to topic, when a specific topic is being discussed and allow the conversation style postings go ahead in separate thread. Of course, nothing, is black and white and there's always scope for movement.

LT


----------



## Ross (27/3/07)

DJR said:


> Pat - i think Vlad was just talking about Summit hops by "keeping it on topic" ... :lol:



I don't think so, when it was Kook that asked about the summit hops in the 1st place  

+++

Pat, you need to put a ban on yourself from 11pm onwards mate  - I really can't see how you could take such offense at Vlad's post...

+++

Anyway, this is going way off topic... so apologies & hopefully back to the topic...

cheers Ross


----------



## Asher (27/3/07)

Kook - I'd like to come to the 2007 BBD!

Asher

PS - Made my first batch of camembert on the weekend... Should be well mouldy by May!


----------



## Kai (27/3/07)

See you there, PP!


----------



## PistolPatch (27/3/07)

LOL Kai!!!

Thanks for the replies guys both above and in email. I have now deleted the post - have a copy though! It's made the point though I reckon if my thinking were better at the moment I could have done this in a far better manner 

Anyway, if you found anything I wrote of interest pleaselet me know. I need all the friends in WA I can get and we don't have to tell anyone - just joking (I think!)

Kook, my apologies for the interruption and you have a bloody great day! I'll certainly look forward to reading of your adventures and hopefully you can all have a bit of a laugh at my expense! And, if you, or anyone else for that matter are passing by Freo, please feel free to drop in for a beer. I think I'm much better one on one than in large groups at the moment. (Thought I'd mention that just in case this wasn't blatantly obvious :blink

All the best from WA's High Risk Poster,
Pat

Edit: Forgot to say that I keep getting everyone's names mixed up. Knowing my luck, Vlad is probably one of the really nice blokes I've met. In fact, pretty much everyone I've met has been more than exceptionally nice so percentages aren't looking too good for me!


----------



## Batz (27/3/07)

If they are mean to you Pat,you just come straight back home





Batz


----------



## recharge (7/4/07)

WOW What did i miss. (Don't answer that)

Count me in if there is still room.

Regards
Rich


----------



## kook (7/4/07)

Theres still plenty of room.

We do need to hope for a fine day though, rain could pose a problem.


----------



## brendanos (7/4/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Sounds excellent Kook. I reckon name tags would be handy. I had great difficulty even remembering my own name towards the end of Asher's - not even too sure when the end was :blink:
> 
> Cheers
> Pat
> ...



I take it the "name on forehead with artline" trick we used on engineering fresher camp probably wouldn't be appropriate?

I'd be keen to come down and chat/rant about beer, I've yet to attend any brew clubs/brew days like this.

Is everyone friendly at these things?


----------



## mika (8/4/07)

NO! We're definitely not friendly ! we digest KnK newbies and spit them out as wannabe AGer's
Visit at your own peril ! You will not be popular with the missus afterwards.


----------



## brendanos (8/4/07)

Fortunately I have no missus to answer to just yet... well not one "who must be obeyed" anyway!


----------



## mika (8/4/07)

Lucky [email protected]$*%#d !


----------



## facter (11/4/07)

hey guys .. id like to come along to this - I met a couple of you on the swap day but I was so sooo hungover that I couldnt really talk much hahaha. I might another mate in tow with me who has just started brewing - itd be great to see you guys scare the sh*t out of him with your AG stuff.

if all good, put me down!


----------



## big d (18/4/07)

Glad i came across this post again as im sure i was so sober recently that i told a few people that i couldnt make it due to work.
WRONG i can come i must have had a few dates mixed up.

Cheers in sobriety  
Big D


----------



## hughman666 (23/4/07)

i'll be in for this one :chug:


----------



## Tony M (23/4/07)

I forgot about this until DeeBee reminded me. Went to write it on the calender and Enid already had. I call that implied permission. Good to see she looks after me.


----------



## kook (25/4/07)

Guys, one small screw-up in my plan. We don't currently have a BBQ, and don't want to rush out and buy a new one incase we purchase a property (looking at the moment) with a built-in one.

Does anyone have a portable BBQ we could borrow for the day? I'm happy to drop it back around to you the next day.

If all else fails before next Thursday, I'll grab a cheap S/H one out the Quokka.

Also, the poll is up now in a seperate thread to work out what we should brew on the day.


----------



## mika (26/4/07)

Hey Kook, got an average 4 burner barbie half plate half grill. Need a ute or some such thing to pick it up. Also got a crappy little 18" round portable thingo.


----------



## ausdb (30/4/07)

Hi Kook

I will probably show my face early in the day but won't be able to stick around for long as I am organizing a birthday do for Mrs Ausdb in the evening. I don't have much beer happening at the moment but will bring a few bottles of last years wine making experiment for analysis.

PS how is your sour brew going, I will bring a sample of mine along and maybe Asher should to compare them. The colour has gone a lot lighter and it has a definite sour lactic taste with some brett characters also starting to show. there is still a lot of residual sugar still 1.015 so nowhere near finished yet.


----------



## kook (1/5/07)

mika_lika said:


> Hey Kook, got an average 4 burner barbie half plate half grill. Need a ute or some such thing to pick it up. Also got a crappy little 18" round portable thingo.



Don't worry, we're going to buy a new BBQ on Thursday night. Cheers for the offer though  



> I will probably show my face early in the day but won't be able to stick around for long as I am organizing a birthday do for Mrs Ausdb in the evening. I don't have much beer happening at the moment but will bring a few bottles of last years wine making experiment for analysis.
> 
> PS how is your sour brew going, I will bring a sample of mine along and maybe Asher should to compare them. The colour has gone a lot lighter and it has a definite sour lactic taste with some brett characters also starting to show. there is still a lot of residual sugar still 1.015 so nowhere near finished yet.



No probs. I tasted it on the weekend and it's pretty good! Lacks real acidity yet, but loads of brett funk there. I haven't been bothering with gravity readings for the moment.


----------



## kook (1/5/07)

By the way, if there is anyone who has not received a PM with my address / details, please either post in the thread or send me a PM and i'll let you know the details.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/5/07)

kook said:


> By the way, if there is anyone who has not received a PM with my address / details, please either post in the thread or send me a PM and i'll let you know the details.




I will be there. I know its somewhere near Asher, so I could cycle up and down looking, but the address would be handy.


----------



## Asher (1/5/07)

No PM received - Just need to know what time kick-off is?

Will bring along a sample of my pFlanders. Very tasty already actually. I finished it off by adding some lager yeast. Tastes like Rodenbach draft version. Have the rest sitting in polycarbonate turning into grand cru .

Let me know if you need anything wheeled down from the Juncthouse

Asher


----------



## kook (1/5/07)

Asher, mash in will be about noon, though everyone is welcome after 11:30.

We can draw off a sample of the flanders and compare them


----------



## deebee (1/5/07)

I had forgotten about a dinner engagement that night so I will also be coming early and departing sober. Sorry not to be letting the genie out of the bottle, but I'm sure there are others who will answer the call.


----------



## Guest Lurker (4/5/07)

Looking forward to tomorrow! A gentle reminder to those who havent been to a brew day before that Kook will be working his ass off, brewing, and providing lunch, and we will all stand around and take the piss out of him. So its not a bad idea to bring along something for the host. A beer snack, an interesting bottle of beer, or if you happen to have any empty champagne bottles Kook happens to be looking for some of them at the moment.


----------



## brendanos (4/5/07)

I'll be arriving a bit late tomorrow, due to work commitments (beer demonstration up in greenmount) so I hope you're all still cohesive by 4-5 in the arvo! If there's any leftovers I promise to bring them along.


----------



## hughman666 (4/5/07)

kook said:


> Don't worry, we're going to buy a new BBQ on Thursday night.



i was going to suggest you just hang some snags over the kettle during the boil, mmmm beef beer......


----------



## Kai (4/5/07)

Looking forward to tagging names to faces, watching kook do all the hard work and tasting some nice beers tomorrow. Bus timetables are all planned out and I might be able to scrape together a few sample bottles too.


----------



## kook (4/5/07)

kook said:


> Don't worry, we're going to buy a new BBQ on Thursday night. Cheers for the offer though



Well, a slight panic tonight. I put the BBQ together last night, and started to "cure" the cast iron hot plate tonight. Followed the instructions and the bloody frame caught on fire! I'm going to call BBQs galore in the morning, but I don't think there will be anything I can do to get it sorted before 11:30.

Is there any chance that anyone has a BBQ they could bring along afterall? I realise this is very short notice, but otherwise we might be ordering pizza!


----------



## Kai (4/5/07)

It's a pity you didn't save the curing for tomorrow


----------



## barfridge (4/5/07)

You're more than welcome to my bbq. It's a heavy 4-burner trolley kinda deal. Need a ute/van and another strong person to pick it up.


----------



## kook (4/5/07)

barfridge said:


> You're more than welcome to my bbq. It's a heavy 4-burner trolley kinda deal. Need a ute/van and another strong person to pick it up.



Cheers, will see what happens tomorrow morning. I've only got an Astra but if it turns out that we're screwed someone may be able to pick it up.


----------



## mika (4/5/07)

My offer stands as well. Like Barf's, you'd need a ute to get it there. I can pick it up during the week sometime.


----------



## PistolPatch (4/5/07)

Kook,

Only just got home but I have a baby-webber that will do the job even if it may require two hits of cooking. I can bring that plus the gas. What time would you like it there by?

Totally looking forward to meeting both Kai and bigD!

Spot ya,
Pat

P.S. If anyone would like a lift to Kook's from my way, let me know.


----------



## kook (4/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Kook,
> 
> Only just got home but I have a baby-webber that will do the job even if it may require two hits of cooking. I can bring that plus the gas. What time would you like it there by?
> 
> ...



Pat, that would be cool. I've got a spare gas bottle, thats not an issue. I presume everyone will want to eat about 13:00 or 13:30ish.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## PistolPatch (4/5/07)

No worries Anthony 

Will spot you no later than 12:30 with an interesting 'mix' of beer as well. I better explain that tomorrow  

Cheers
Pat (Ex-WA AHB Wildest Poster LOL)


----------



## ant (4/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Pat (Ex-WA AHB Wildest Poster LOL)



You're leaving WA already? :blink: 

... but it's God's own country :blink: 

Have a great brewday guys, and good luck kook; you've set yourself an ambitious task with this brew!


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (4/5/07)

Have fun guys. I'd like to come come along to one of these one day.


----------



## PistolPatch (5/5/07)

Premature Exclamation: The following is slightly OT ! ...

LOL Ant. When I say ex, I don't mean I'm leaving WA. I just mean that I am in a rehabilitation program that teaches me how to not post wildly.

They teach you these mantras which you are meant to repeat at every opportunity like, 'Hi! My name is Pat and I'm an out-of-control poster. It's been zero seconds since I wrote an off-topic, meaningless or offensive post.'

My sponsor, Kook, (I just made that up ) tells me that I have made absolutely no progress which, between you and me, is a little disheartening especially when he says that I am trying. In fact, he even said, 'most trying.'

He reckons my enthusiasm compensates to some degree but apparently he talks Kelvin whilst I fantasise Farenheight.

Anyway, I'm doing my best here and have even got to the stage where I have forgiven my parents, unconditionally, for not raising me in a brewery.

'Hi! My name is Pat and I'm an out-of-control poster.....'


----------



## mika (5/5/07)

/\
i
i

Funny Post


----------



## Tony M (5/5/07)

Sorry Anthony, all of a sudden I cant make it. Have fun.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/5/07)

Tony M said:


> Sorry Anthony, all of a sudden I cant make it. Have fun.




.....can you send the chicken wings by taxi?


----------



## recharge (5/5/07)

Sorry i didn,t make it.
Hope everyone had another great day.

Rich


----------



## deadly (5/5/07)

WOW nice beers,very easy brew day (as brew days go) and some very nice beers - did I mention that all ready, thank you very much.
Top notch.


----------



## brendanos (5/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> My sponsor, Kook, (I just made that up ) tells me that I have made absolutely no progress which, between you and me, is a little disheartening especially when he says that I am trying. In fact, he even said, 'most trying.'



hahaha :lol:

Thanks for an enjoyable afternoon everyone, it was great to finally meet you all, and share in some great beers. If I had to pick a highlight... it'd probs be Kooks flanders red fermenter sample.

I presume I'll see at least some of you at the WCB meeting monday week when you can help break my brew-club cherry.

Thanks again Anthony for having us, your hosting abilities were most appreciated!


----------



## Doogiechap (5/5/07)

Sigh  Still at work.... Hope you all enjoyed yourselves.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/5/07)

Well done Anthony, sorry I had to leave early. Some very good beers. I really liked Ashers Earl Grey Lager, ash's smoked lager, and to digress, Brians ribs and chicken were great.


----------



## Batz (6/5/07)

Pitures for those not attending??

Batz


----------



## sinkas (6/5/07)

Damn fine Beers and Damn Fine food,
I lament having to retire early
Thanks for the hospitality Kook,


----------



## PistolPatch (6/5/07)

Batz said:


> Pitures for those not attending??
> 
> Batz



Batz, there is no way you could have taken a camera in yesterday as it was, after all, a magic show. Luckily though, a thousand words can paint a picture and I was there so no worries!

Firstly Kook did a modern day version of the very famous but rarely performed, 'loaves and fishes,' trick in two parts. Firstly, a Mount Sinai of food appeared seemingly effortlessly everywhere. I think some assistants were used to help with the food side of the trick. Brian, Vlad & randyrob were a couple that my skilled magician's eye was able to catch out. The trick of turning 5kg of grain into beer though Kook did unaided using some high tech equipment including a kettle so big he uses it as a spa bath during the week. Magically, no one fell in.

Kai and randyrob performed ceaseless teleportation feats. One minute they'd be at one end of the yard but the second a bottle hissed open they would be instantaneously in front of the bottle opener with their glass extended. Kai was probably a little more advanced with this trick as I often saw him holding three sample glasses in his hands and up to four samples in his mouth all at once.

Vlad did the very impressive bottomless esky trick. The esky is about one cubic foot and I must say that I stopped counting after he pulled the 73rd stubby out. Every BJCP beer style was in that esky several times. Many were way over a year old and way over 8% :blink: Brendanos arrived later with a smaller esky and did the same trick to a lesser scale but very 'tastefully' as well.

I'm not sure if this was a magic trick but I was very surprised that no one died after tasting Asher's sour beer as I came pretty close  Asher did, of course, produce some magic beers but he has been performing that one for a long time now. I did love his new trick though where he'd get on his mobile and within two minutes his wife would appear with a jug full of beer from Asher's house. Cool!

Mika-Lika and hughman666, in my opinion, slightly overdid, 'The Invisible Man.' I actually didn't see them all day. They really need to work on their presentation a little bit more I reckon.

Fletch did, 'The Impossibly Slow Bicycle Ride,' managing to take 40 minutes to do the usual two minute cycle from the train station. He finished his performance with a flourish of, 'mystery yeasts.'

chillamagilla did a trick for the first time which I loved - he turned up with his own smokes! Given his recent experience with the fire brigade though, he probably should give this one away.

deebee did a slow but captivating trick. On Friday he appeared as a criminal lawyer whilst yesterday he appeared simply as a criminal. The costume was a nice touch mate 

And, did I mention the land speed record set by Goat when his wife rang? He sculled two middies and was out the front of Kook's in 3.7 seconds!

I even performed the very amateurish, 'Getting Two Beer Styles in the One Bottle,' trick which involved a lot of new equipment such as a beer manifold, some deft finger-work on ball-valves as well as a temporary amnesia of the basic laws of pressure.

There were even more performers than I have mentioned above Batz but my board message already has too many emoticons and my fingers are collapsing.

Also, Kai wouldn't stop talking the whole time so I was only able to pass on your hello to a few of the guys there. They all toasted you and several tears were shed mate :super: 

Anyway, I gave Kai a lift home but he made me drop him off at a brothel. (While this is actually not true, I felt my picture of words needed an extra dab of colour so there it is!)

Thank you Kook for a bloody great day and I wish you and Tracey much magic in your new house. Your beers were splendid and the food. A top effort.

Thanks also to all the other guys (except Asher and his sour beer - lol) for the dazzling array of beers.

Spot ya!
Pat

P.S. We missed you Doogie! Hope you snuck some beers into work!


----------



## InCider (6/5/07)

Great wrap up mate!  

InCider :beerbang: 


PistolPatch said:


> LOL Ant. When I say ex, I don't mean I'm leaving WA. I just mean that I am in a rehabilitation program that teaches me how to not post wildly.
> 
> They teach you these mantras which you are meant to repeat at every opportunity like, 'Hi! My name is Pat and I'm an out-of-control poster. It's been zero seconds since I wrote an off-topic, meaningless or offensive post.'
> 
> 'Hi! My name is Pat and I'm an out-of-control poster.....'


----------



## hughman666 (6/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Mika-Lika and hughman666, in my opinion, slightly overdid, 'The Invisible Man.' I actually didn't see them all day. They really need to work on their presentation a little bit more I reckon.



i got stuck working unfortunately. i was *really* looking forward to this one but couldn't get out of it :angry: 

i was at least able to put down an IPA last night though (gotta love night brewing) so I contributed to big brew day in my own way.

anyway it sounds like a great time was had by all, well done kook!


----------



## randyrob (6/5/07)

Batz said:


> Pitures for those not attending??
> 
> Batz



Heya kook,

thanks for the hospitality. hope you didnt have to much of a mess to clean up
afterwoods. it was a really relaxed brewday had a good laugh, ate some awesome
food and some beers i never thought i would ever try. the lambic was sensational
kinda brings back memories of when i was a kid drinking cotties lemon cordial
straight from the bottle.

thanks to all those that endured my beers, i've learnt alot from your tastings
and now know what diacetyl tastes like might have to save that beer for when
i go to the movies next mmmm...pop corn :blink: 

after a blind fold test, this end up being my beer of choice for the day after this
liquid hit my lips i'll never be quite the same.





Rob.


----------



## facter (6/5/07)

aahhhahahaha

did that stuff improve the warmer it got rob? lol

Kook, thanks for your hospitality - I had a great vtime yesterday.Its was great to put some faces to names and to try some really amazing beer and good food.

Really tried some great beers, and it was a complete new thing whereby I could actually talk sht about beer and ingrediants with people knowing what i was actually going on about (instead of my mates sitting there with me at the pub whilst I go on about malt bills and mash temperatures with glazed looks on their faces)



This has inspired me to get my AG happening after seeing kooks setup in action!

Being a cider fan I have to say that my complete pick of the day was Ashers three year old cider - but all the beers I tried I enjoyed in one way or another.

Who made that cheese? It was great!

Daves transportable granny-keg was also very cool, I think I made a lascivious comments towards it hehe

Thanks again everyone, looking forward to catching up with you all again.

Okay, time to make my irish red -its brew day!

Fletch.


----------



## mika (6/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Mika-Lika and hughman666, in my opinion, slightly overdid, 'The Invisible Man.' I actually didn't see them all day. They really need to work on their presentation a little bit more I reckon.



Uh-oh :blink: Sounds like I was at the wrong brewday !
I thought it was a bit odd when the dude that looked like Kook had a russian accent, but then I saw the weird brewing apparatus in the corner, with water running thru it so I figured I'd rocked up late and they were already chilling.....But the burner was still going ?

They sat me down and gave me this tiny glass (miserable buggers :angry: ) of some clear liquid that smelt like paint stripper, I got the impression it wouldn't be a good idea to refuse so down the hatch.
I don't remember much after that, all I do know is I some how made it back home, and for some reason there's a bag of old potatoes sitting at the front door <_< 

Anyway, sounds like you had a good one, shame I piked. I'm making ammends today by brewing an APA, half way thru the mash right now.

Cheers,
Mika :beer:


----------



## kook (6/5/07)

Big thanks to everyone for coming along, and bringing so much food and beer! Special thanks to Brian for the awesome smoked ribs & chicken. Big cheers to Pat for bringing along the BBQ and performing the tongmaster role. Thanks to those who bought along (or left) bubbly bottles too.

The only lost&found items today are:
1x Blue Carbonator Cap
2x Lid sealing pressure thingies (I have no idea what you call them)
1x Ian's beer glass.

Ian, I'll bring this along to the next WCB (cleaned). If the owner of the other items sends me a PM I'll work out how to get them back to you.

I think I may have had a few too many later on in the evening, as I remember very little apart from the terrible headache this morning!


----------



## Kai (6/5/07)

It was a champion day all round even if I'm still trying to get rid of the headache that had the indecency to settle in before I'd even finished drinking. Thanks to kook for being a generous host, Pat for dropping me home, everyone for the beer and conversation and to whoever brought those chilli olives. 

There certainly was some nice beer (and food) present, I wouldn't have a prayer of remembering most of them, nor most of the names of everyone either. I think kook brewed beer yesterday but I'm not sure if anyone noticed. And next time I'll remember to bring bigger bottles, a single stubby of each beer doesn't go far among the ravening western hordes.


----------



## brendanos (6/5/07)

kook said:


> The only lost&found items today are:
> 2x Lid sealing pressure thingies (I have no idea what you call them)



You can keep these, I've got a veritable bucketload of'em.


----------



## deebee (6/5/07)

Thanks kook for your hospitality. Great set up, very impressive and shiny. What a kettle.

Amazing ribs from Brian. He told me the recipe, but it's a bit hazy. Something to do with Red Bull marinade!!!

Wish I'd stayed to see Asher's dial-a-jug.

And goat's quick skulls to top up before having to go home to a house full of in-laws. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks to Pat for the write-up.

DB


----------



## facter (6/5/07)

obviously there were more of you than i realised there. next time i vote you all wear name tags so that i can remember/tell who you were!!


realllyy helps after a few of those bottles you guys pulled out of the eksys.



Next time, I'll bring beer and not be a mooch - alas I'd taken a break from brewing early this year after starting a new job so none is ready yet.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (6/5/07)

yeah, wot they all said.


----------



## Goat (6/5/07)

Yep - another great day. Thanks Tracey and Anthony !

I believe the blue carbonator cap on the top of a coke bottle half full of bad Kellerbier is mine - you can have the bottle and beer Kook...

I thought my exit was a lot more dignified than you made out Pat - I guess beer does that...


----------



## PistolPatch (6/5/07)

I lied a lot more than I said in that post Goat 

Your exit was dignified though we did notice the sudden dissapearance of the half-full, warm, VB Mid stubby just after you left  


Pat


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (7/5/07)

A top brewday - thanks very much Kook for your hospitality and thanks all for tip top snacks n beers. Some interesting beers tasted - earl grey pilsener, Sri Lankan Stout and others. Good to put some more names to faces and see how easy a brewday can be....or look to be...refer priming march pump with an empty HLT. 

Thanks again. :beer:


----------



## kook (7/5/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Good to put some more names to faces and see how easy a brewday can be....or look to be...refer priming march pump with an empty HLT.



Just when I thought everyone had forgotten


----------

